# What went wrong?



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well we've been hitting the central part of the state pretty hard, so we decided to try out a new area this weekend. We put on around 180 miles scouting further north and found a massive pond with around 300-400 geese and even more ducks just before dusk. Saturday we got a late start around 9 due to car troubles, got there around 11, luckily the pond was still loaded when we got there. We scared all the birds out with the truck so we could set up and sat until dark, but only a handful came back. It was like a dead sea. We went out the next morning and only shot 2 gaddys and a mallard.

We had about 4 dozen mallard floaters and a spinning wing out. I liked the spread, but there were just no birds to be found in the area. Is the migration just kicking in, or could it have indeed just been a problem with the spread? What could we have done differently?

Thanks for the help! Good luck and shoot straight :sniper:


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Think about what you are asking there bud. How could you have something wrong with your spread if there are no birds to check them out? You dont have a large enough sample size to see if there was something wrong with your spread. You could have used 300 live ducks on the pond(which we all know is illegal) and still have done the same if the birds didnt even come back. My guess is they just went to another pond and just sat down there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your biggest mistake?You chased them off their resting spot.Why should they come back?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> We scared all the birds out with the truck so we could set up and sat until dark, but only a handful came back. It was like a dead sea. We went out the next morning and only shot 2 gaddys and a mallard.


Maybe they didn't like the truck sitting in the pond..... :beer: Scaring them off their roost isn't a grand idea anytime;they are there cause they feel safe. Now,if you would of waited til they went out and then setup.... ya probably woulda had the shoot of your life.

Alex


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jesus way to bust the roost buddy! :eyeroll: :withstupid:


----------



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

beretta16 said:


> Well we've been hitting the central part of the state pretty hard, so we decided to try out a new area this weekend. We put on around 180 miles scouting further north and found a massive pond with around 300-400 geese and even more ducks just before dusk. Saturday we got a late start around 9 due to car troubles, got there around 11, luckily the pond was still loaded when we got there. We scared all the birds out with the truck so we could set up and sat until dark, but only a handful came back. It was like a dead sea. We went out the next morning and only shot 2 gaddys and a mallard.
> 
> We had about 4 dozen mallard floaters and a spinning wing out. I liked the spread, but there were just no birds to be found in the area. Is the migration just kicking in, or could it have indeed just been a problem with the spread? What could we have done differently?
> 
> Thanks for the help! Good luck and shoot straight :sniper:


And they didn't come back??????? weird. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Typical NR roost buster :eyeroll:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Trollin, trollin, trolling...keep those posters rollin! Trollin, trollin, trollin....yeee-ha! :bop:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I see the internet/hunting police are out....b.c everyone is a perfect hunter on here.... 

Try either of the two options next time.....(first one is the best in my non expert opinion).

1. If you can wait, and watch where those birds go out to feed, follow them and find the field(s). Once they vacate that field, set up on that field for the next time they come out (next day or later that day). One advantage to this style is that you may be able to get multiple hunts off the same field (or flock) b.c they still have a safe roost to come back to.

2. If field hunting isn't your thing, wait until they go out to feed and catch them on the way back in to their pond.

Without knowing all the facts, it sounds like you scared them off their roost and they found somewhere else to roost after that.

I hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

You busted up a roost...that'd be why you didnt shoot crap


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

NDhunter08 said:


> Typical NR roost buster :eyeroll:


Wat do you mean "typical NR roost buster"? Listen here idiot not everyone goes out and busts up the roosts like this idiot, besides the field hunters are just as bad. Everyone knows that when a duck goes to feed and gets shot at it is going to get the heck out of dodge. Wat do you think it will just go back to the water and relax after getting a few shotgun blasts at its face? No idiot its not its going to move on to the next spot. Anyone who thinks any different should get their lisence taken away and probably doesnt even have a brain in their heads and probably doesnt know the first thing about duck hunting.

So next time I hope u think about when bashing NR's because chances are you are just as gillty as the next guy of busting roosts and feeding areas as the next hunter and where youre from has nothing to do with it. Have a nice day :******: :******: :******:


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> NDhunter08 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical NR roost buster :eyeroll:
> ...


Huh??? Hunted a field 1/2 mile from a roost in Manitoba last week. Canadas...ducks...a few snows. Probably 5k birds total. Pounded them on Sunday night and well.....they DID go back to the roost and relax for a while. Then two days later...they all went 1/2 mile east and we got permission there and shot the crap out of them again. Again..they all went back to the roost and hung out. Next morning, they were back in the first field....where we shot the heck out of again that afternoon. We hunted those same birds 5 of our 7 days we were up there. 4 in fields and 1 day we hunted a loaf pond in a pasture where 1500 were spending time during the day. After that hunt.....u guessed it....they went right back to the roost. We drove by the roost on our way home Saturday morning and they were pouring out of there to go feed again. I m sure someone else is tearing into them now...probably in the same fields we did last week. So this IDEA :withstupid: that shooting a field is that same as a roost is ridiculous. Put all the little red faces on your post you want :******: oke: oke: YOUR THE IDIOT.

As for the original poster......Try the above methods and as stated earlier....if you cant or dont field hunt and MUST shoot over water then let them all leave on thier own in the morning and slip in there. Shoot your limit real quick and get out so that the other ones can pile in as normal. You could probably do this 3 times over the course of a week and if done correctly you would leave the roost in the same condition we left ours.....full of birds for the next hunters. :thumb:


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

hugeburrito2k6 i love this line, "Anyone who thinks any differant should get their license taken away and probably doesnt have a brain in their heads and probably doesnt know the first thing about duck hunting." Didnt you and a buddy find a pond full of "black ducks" set up, and each get your limit or something? took them to the taxidermist only to have a one of these so called idiots that dont know how to duck hunt tell you it was a coot. id cool it on the calling people idiots until you know what ducks your actually shooting.


----------



## JRinNE (Dec 31, 2010)

NDhunter08 said:


> Typical NR roost buster :eyeroll:


Sorry not everyone is as good as you. Maybe I should send you some pictures of the ND boys head raking the snows off the roost here in NE every spring. Everyone has their own method.

To the OP, in my opinion you would have been better off letting them leave on their own and then setting up. You would have been able to shoot them coming back.


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

next time if ya bust the roost just blast em with da T shot when there sitting in the slough make sure ya hit them hard then set dem deeeks up and ya gots to call reeeaaalll loud to get them to come back in the mean time i usually shoot all the black ducks in the slough we get alot alot of bands of dem black ducks and we clean dem black ducks up cause there real tender and stuff dem jalpenos in dem and wowsers they good we usually just shoot the black ducks tho cause the geese dont come back for some reason?? hmmm then we usually sit there for 1 hour and blast them off the next slough about 50 miles south down the road then we set our 6 honk deeeeks out and by that time they all gone?? hmmmm :evil:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> NDhunter08 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical NR roost buster :eyeroll:
> ...


Did you really just say that? If anyone doesn't know anything about duck hunting its obviously is you.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> NDhunter08 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical NR roost buster :eyeroll:
> ...


Sir out of complete respect your the idiot. That is what the roost is for, a SAFE spot. Coming form the guy that shoots coots, and I hope you did mount them or ate them. If not, that would be considered waste of game and a violation. Might want to keep your coot shooting to yourself. I have in many ocassions, hunted the same flock of ducks in the exact same field. Its complete respect out of other hunters to not hunt the roosts, and I have on many occasions been screwed becasue of some idiot busting a roost. WE have to hunt these birds all year, and it stinks when some dumbA$$ scares the birds out of the county.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

JRinNE said:


> NDhunter08 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical NR roost buster :eyeroll:


Sorry not everyone is as good as you. Maybe I should send you some pictures of the ND boys head raking the snows off the roost here in NE every spring. Everyone has their own method.

To the OP, in my opinion you would have been better off letting them leave on their own and then setting up. You would have been able to shoot them coming back.[/quot

Not sure what you are trying to say, but Early snow hunting is an entirely different topic. Those birds are maybe in that area for 2 days. We have to shoot those honkers and ducks for a large portion of the season.


----------



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

Way to bust the roost dumbass, kiss those birds goodbye for good. Try field hunting..


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow people......................


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah cant believe people are actually taking the bait on this thread.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

870 XPRS said:


> Wow people......................


your bobbers upside down, well atleast that's how I put the bodder on the line, white up.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That's cause this hook is for catching humans....and it's obviously doing a good job.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> NDhunter08 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical NR roost buster :eyeroll:
> ...


You can't be serious about what you wrote. If you are I hate to say it but your obviously the idiot. I usally watch 4 to 5 roosts when I go scouting and find out what field they go to like alot of people do. And of all those roosts I've been shooting at the same birds (except for the new migrators) all year. That I know of nobody has busted any of these roost except one and the birds have been going back to the 4 except that one that jumped. So that is what happens if you think it happens the other way well you are very wrong. uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The name calling ends or this gets locked.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

No where in the opening post did it say it was a NR.....so why jump to conclusions? Are you stero-typing?

Also correct on the trolling and taking the bait.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Chuck Smith said:


> No where in the opening post did it say it was a NR.....so why jump to conclusions? Are you stero-typing?
> 
> Also correct on the trolling and taking the bait.


I would put a million dollars on that he is from MN or WI


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't know the hole issue, but now I am sure he has learned from this for the next time. Im from Iowa and hunt in Mizzu. I can hunt the same geese for alomost two months out to the same area. Why because they all keep going back to the same roost (to which I don't hunt). Sure there are new geese coming and going but they all end up back at the same spot. Predictable every time. You just watch the direction they go and set up as close to those spots as possible the next time. Don't stop hunting and better luck next time.

DZ


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Whether you want to admit it or not we all have busted a roost at some point or another in our hunting careers. It happens just learn from it.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> Whether you want to admit it or not we all have busted a roost at some point or another in our hunting careers. It happens just learn from it.


That was one of the first things I was taught NOT to do! So you can exclude me from this one!


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

BirdJ said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > Whether you want to admit it or not we all have busted a roost at some point or another in our hunting careers. It happens just learn from it.
> ...


Yeah Man i ment everyone else but you cuz your so perfect and all. :thumb:


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

BirdJ said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > Whether you want to admit it or not we all have busted a roost at some point or another in our hunting careers. It happens just learn from it.
> ...


Pretty hard to bust a roost when all you hunt are fields.


----------



## wingshooter42 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey the burrito guy knows everything. We should listen to him. :lol: :withstupid:


----------



## Sgt_Hub (Nov 20, 2011)

Let me start off by saying this is my first post on this forum. I can believe how everyone blasted this guy! I know your now supposed to shoot the roost and all that but maybe no one taught this guy that. Couldnt someone of just said hey that is the roost and your not supposed to shoot the roost. Not everyone is raised a waterfowl hunter and some people dont know any better.

So to the guy who shot the roost, i think you got the point! Hunt the smaller ponds near the roost or the fields they are feeding in. Dont be the guy who messes up the hunting for everyone else.

As for this "Bait" thing, are you guys saying this person posted this just to get a rise out of everyone else? I hope this is not the case.


----------

